# Teaching 'heeling' like it's a TRICK! (puppy's too)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

So I was just reading up on Teaching a trick is the least important part of teaching a trick about tricks and happened to click on one of her videos listed within the article about teaching a puppy to heel with the clicker.





 
And the reason I suddenly care about 'obedience' is cause I was stupid enough to make a bet with a friend that if SHE titled in agility I'd do the same in obedience. And now she's already got a qualifying leg so I'm under PRESSURE!

I'm off to try it later today with Bretta (maybe Glory too).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've seen that video before and I think perch training is a brilliant way to teach heel! I keep meaning to buy something to use as a perch, overturned feed buckets are what many people use, but there are no feed stores near me. I've done a little bit of perch training with Halo, but what I was using was not big enough to start with and it's hard to keep her on it while moving around.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok, so I will say doing this with an adult LONG GSD puts me a bit further from the perch!


----------



## Sammy79 (Mar 6, 2011)

I just tried doing this with my 4 month old. He will not stay put on the bucket lol.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The video is much faster than real time. Kind of goes thru fast so we don't lose our minds.

So I know I had to break it down. Pup may just click/reward for LOOKING at the bucket, then going nearer click/treat, then touching it with their nose, click treat.

Slow slow slow, but if you do some every day the pup will get it. The start of these show how to start with the perch...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My local Marshall store has the same Clean Run: FitPAWS Balance Disc?14 in. as this in a 12" for $9.99. It isn't for dogs, but people, the exact same thing, though, and a 12" will have the dog balancing just as easy as a 14.

I paid $25 plus shipping for my 14" disc...wish I'd seen it at Marshalls first.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I tried perch training using a book (as a perch). I could not get any of my dogs to even touch the book. They would hop and jump around it. So, I gave it up.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

This is how I trained Madix, and how I am training Eden and Kastle. I love this method!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

This is how I taught Frag his heel also, I love it! I used a lot of Kikopup's videos on youtube as a guide though.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I've seen that video before and I think perch training is a brilliant way to teach heel! I keep meaning to buy something to use as a perch, overturned feed buckets are what many people use, but there are no feed stores near me. I've done a little bit of perch training with Halo, but what I was using was not big enough to start with and it's hard to keep her on it while moving around.


Just last night I bought one of these yoga cork blocks to use for perching. It is pretty heavy considering it's size, and basically nonslip considering its material. I think it will make a great perch block:








Amazon.com: Natural Fitness Cork Yoga Block (3-1/2-Inch x 5.1/2-Inch x 9-Inch): Sports & Outdoors


----------

